# Treats



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Myloh has redoubled his efforts with my dressing gown out of interest but I stumbled across what may well be a hedge against inflation.

In Tescos you have these tear of strips containing a stick of "Treat". The cheapest packet of strips is Claude, (HA HA HA HA HA - a marketing truimph) with Tescos own brand next and the top brands called Wheet something or other.

I have a thing about looking at the price tickets price per kg since I found out the enormous difference between tins and bottles and the large 2lt bottle. 

But recently I looked at the price per kg for these treats and the most expensive one works out at what per kilo ? ...

£5
£10
£20
£40
£60
£70

Nope. None of those. It is .... roll of drums.....£74 per kg.

Claude however is only £19 per kilo so good value from Claude. 

Tescos own brand incidently was £45 per kilo.

I was thinking that buying several kilos of these treats which are unlikely to be robbed and wondered whether their price would go up with inflation, or stay the same. Tricky.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

When I hovered over this post Pusser, I just knew it was yours without looking. I have no idea what your on about but I still found it interesting.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> When I hovered over this post Pusser, I just knew it was yours without looking. I have no idea what your on about but I still found it interesting.


I thought the same when I re read it but didn't find it interesting.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

That's your problem pusser - you spoil that cat. What's the problem with cheese or something similar as a treat?

Colin


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

camallison said:


> That's your problem pusser - you spoil that cat. What's the problem with cheese or something similar as a treat?
> 
> Colin


AH!! Its his cat! Not Mrs Pusser then.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

camallison said:


> That's your problem pusser - you spoil that cat. What's the problem with cheese or something similar as a treat?
> 
> Colin


No problem with cheese but he's favourite is Dolcelatte which works out a bit expensive as he likes it best on toasted soda bread fingers and washed down with a small glass of Château Lafite Rothschild. Sometimes he rounds this off with a glass of vintage port and a Havanna.

But I don't think I spoil him giving him cat treats. What else would you give cat treats too?

Gotta go. Its time for his massage.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> camallison said:
> 
> 
> > That's your problem pusser - you spoil that cat. What's the problem with cheese or something similar as a treat?
> ...


It's actually my sons future wife's cat which I will sorely miss as they are all leaving the nest to move into their own house as they are expecting my eleventh grandchild. Just think. All those little Pussers invading our planet and causing nausea and dependency at every opportunity. 8)


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Can't beat "Dreamies"

tony


----------

